# New Vermilion Walleye Tourament



## Bad Boy Bait & Tackle (Aug 25, 2011)

Bad Boy Bait & Tackle along with the Gary Pondgracz have combined forces to create the Vermilion Big Eye Classic. This walleye tournament will be held October 1st running out of the Vermilion River. Blow day is October 2nd. 

The Big Eye Classic is a 100 team tournament, 2 to 3 man teams, $150.00 per team, optional $20.00 per team big fish pot. 

Mandatory Captains meeting will be held at Bad Boy Bait and Tackle September 30th at 7:00. Food and drinks provided by Quaker Steak and Bad Boy Bait & Tackle.

Pre-fish inspection and check in will be at Quaker Steak & Lube, Weigh-in, awards, dinner, cash bar, raffles and band will be held at the American Legion pavilion located just south of Rt 2 on Rt 60 just south of Vermilion.

Dinner will be provided by Sterks Catering.

Music will be provided with and after dinner, so bring your spouse.

Sponsers on board at this time include: May's Trailer Sales, Quaker Steak & Lube, Sharpnack Chevrolet, Starcraft Boats, Cranberry Creek Marina, South Shore Marine, Lagoon Marine, Motel Plaza, Gale Force Tackle, Warrior Tackle, Walleye 101, Power Boats . . . 

Tournamet Info can be found at: BigEyeClassic.com or by stopping in at Bad Boy Bait & Tackle.

Prompt payment insures your spot in the tournament, NO spots will be held until payment is made.

If your fishing club or organization would like to be part of this tournament thru sponsership or work party please contact Larry or Jennifer at the Bad Boy Bait & Tackle store or contact Gary Pondgracz


----------



## blueranger61 (Aug 15, 2010)

tried to get to big eye classic.com and there is no such site. Where can I get info on this tournament?????


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

It's there, just don't use spaces when you type the link. There are no spaces on the web!


----------

